# anruf bei 44444 vom prepaid handy



## hennchen (31 Dezember 2011)

hallo, meine tochter (12) (nein - sie ruft NICHT bei sex hotlines an und sie hat auch definitiv zu dem zeitpunkt des angeblichen anrufes geschlafen und das handy war auch nicht bei ihr im Zimmer) hat heute nacht ihre prepaid karte leergeräumt bekommen, weil sie angeblich bei 44444 angerufen hat.

was kann ich dagegen tun?

lg iris


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Dezember 2011)

probier mal das da
http://handyabokuendigen.wordpress....e-entertainment/handy-de-handy-abo-kuendigen/

bitte - soweit möglich - den Vorfall dokumentieren
was für ein Handy war das?

44444 = Bertelsmann
http://handy.de/pages/impressum/

Hier wird eine Firma aus der Schweiz genannt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/handy-abzocke-bzw-wahrscheinlich-betrug-premium-voice.34151/

s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...betrug-premium-voice.34151/page-2#post-337701

P.S.:
http://www.partnerandmore.net/partner-more-news-und-informationen/startup/



> 25. August 2011: partner & more AG wird Teil der SIM-Karten Dienste bei Vodafone
> 
> Der Netzbetreiber Vodafone ersetzt seine bisherigen SIM-Kartendienste mit Angeboten von partner & more. Unter den Vodafone-Kurzwahlen
> 
> ...


Das sind die Kooperationen, die so richtig Freude machen. Asche zu Asche. Staub zu Staub. Dreck...


----------



## hennchen (31 Dezember 2011)

Hallo AKA,

es ist ein samsung gts5230 - ohne jeglichen internetzugang.

so nochmal die zeiten gecheckt:
es waren 4,28 min um 12.54 uhr heute mittag. da sass sie mit mir am tisch und das handy lag daneben. um 12.50 hatte sie die letzte sms geschrieben - da war das guthaben noch 8,27 eu. danach bei 0,01 €

nach rückfrage bei netto kom habe ich erfahren dass sie das thema kennen und nichts gutschreiben können.  sie haben mir die hotline der firma amano mobile gbmh gegeben, die die deutschland vertretung der partner & more aus der CH sind - es sei ein Astrodienst bei dem sie angeblich angerufen hätte. die telefonnumer die mit netto kom mitgeteilt hat ist die 01805-0150489. und dann noch den tip, die sim karte und tel nr zu wechseln.

danke! das andere probier ich gleich mal.

danke!


----------



## hennchen (31 Dezember 2011)

ich hab der firma partner & more grad mal ne emial geschrieben mit der bitte mit mitzuteilen wie sie den betrag gedenken wieder gutzuschreiben nachdem insgesamt 4 personen am mittagstisch sassen und gesehen haben dass KEIN telefonat geführt wurde.

bin auf das feedback gespannt....


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Dezember 2011)

Zwischendurch ein paar lustige Geschichten:
http://www.partnerandmore.net/partner-more-news-und-informationen/startup/


> 30. März 2011: partner & more AG bei Gründung schon ein alter Hase
> Mit dem heutigen Tag wurde die Eintragung der partner & more AG in das Handelsregister des Kantons Aargau vollzogen. Das Unternehmen übernimmt die bisherige Geschäftstätigkeit der partner & co GmbH, die während der vergangenen vier Jahre das Mehrwertdienste-Geschäft aufgebaut hat.


Das ist eine lustige Firma, finde ich:
http://www.hr-monitor.ch/f/Partner_&_Co._GmbH_CH-400.4.027.454-4_14219388.html


> Zweck:         Handel mit Agrarprodukten wie auch mit Lebensmitteln aller Art, Kauf, Verkauf und Vermehrung von Saatgut, Lieferung und Distribution von Lebensmitteln, Erbringung von Premium-Voice Dienstleistungen, Kauf, Verkauf und Vermietung von Immobilien, Maklertätigkeit aller Art, Kunsthandel, Vermögensverwaltung, Entwicklung, Verkauf und Betreuung von Softwarelizenzen sowie Durchführung von Kundenbindungsprogrammen, Werbung, Marketing, Organisation und Verwaltung von Eventprojekten, Vermittlung von Reisen und Reiseveranstaltungen, Durchführung von Transporten und Vermittlung von Personal


Häääh?
Ich schreib gar nicht mehr dazu, steht ja schon hier


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 Dezember 2011)

Als erste Sofortmaßnahme würde ich eine andere Prepaidkarte besorgen, denn ansonsten ist die aufgeladene Kohle futsch! Das, was jetzt verstärkt einsetzt, ist moderner Taschendiebstahl! Wenn die Politik diese Problematik genauso verschläft wie die Sache mit den Abofallen, werden wohl erst wieder 6 Jahre ins Land gehen müssen, bis etwas geschieht!


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Dezember 2011)

PS: Hmm, geht's um 44444 oder 444444. Ich muß jetzt fort, schau mir das später noch einmal an... Vermutlich habe ich die Deutsch-Schweizerischen-Bio-Agrarier hier fälschlicherweise ins Spiel gebracht. Sorry!!!
44444 --> siehe oben
444444 --> Partner & More


----------



## hennchen (31 Dezember 2011)

hier der aktuelle email kontakt zu partner & more

Sehr geehrte Frau XXX,
bei der Position auf Ihrer Mobilfunkabrechnung handelt es sich um einen Sprachmehrwertdienst der partner & more AG. Dieser beinhaltet einen Astrologiedienst auf der Sprachkurzwahl 44444.

Der Preis beträgt 1,99 Euro/min. Es handelt sich nicht um ein Abonnement. 
Die Nutzung des Dienstes erfolgt ausschließlich per Telefonanruf an die oben genannte Kurzwahl. 
Zur Kontaktaufnahme ist lediglich die Wahl der entsprechenden Ziffern und die Einleitung eines Anrufes notwendig.
Die Abrechnung des Dienstes wird anschließend auf Basis der Verbindungsdauer direkt durch den Netzbetreiber vorgenommen. 
Die Beendigung des Dienstes erfolgt automatisch bei Trennung der Telefonverbindung.  Die Preisangabe/-ansage des Sprachmehrwertdienstes erfolgt wie alle unsere Dienste gemäß Telekommunikationsgesetz § 66a, b.

Für die Rechnungsstellung ist der Mobilfunk-Vertragspartner verantwortlich.
Wir haben keinen Einfluss auf die Rechnungsstellung zwischen Ihnen und Ihrem Mobilfunkvertragspartner.
Die Verbindungsdaten werden von Ihrem Mobilfunkvertragspartner erfasst und Ihnen in Rechnung gestellt. 

Bitte haben Sie Verständnis, dass wir weitere Informationen aufgrund des TKG Fernmeldegeheimnisses § 88 nicht erheben dürfen, daher liegen keine Gesprächsaufzeichnungen vor. 

Wir möchten Sie bitten, in Ihrem Mobiltelefon im Telefonspeicher "gewählte Rufnummern" nachzuschauen, dort sollte der getätigte Anruf enthalten sein.
Wir hoffen, Ihnen mit unseren Informationen weitergeholfen zu haben.

Für weiterführende Fragen oder Detailauskünfte stehen wir Ihnen jederzeit unter der Emailadresse [email protected] zur Verfügung.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

S. F.

partner & more AG
General-Guisan-Strasse 6
CH-6303 Zug
[email protected] 


Am 31.12.2011 um 17:21 schrieb:

From: 
Subject: anruf bei 44444

Message Body:
guten tag,

angeblich hat meine tochter heute um 12.54 bei der nummer 44444 angerufen. sie sass mit mir am tisch und das telefon lag daneben.

sie hat diesen anruf NICHT getätigt. danach war das guthaben des prepaid handies aufgebraucht.

ich bitte sie um mitteilung wie sie uns den betrag wieder gutschreiben werden.

danke und 

mfg



--
This mail is sent via contact form on partner & more http://www.partnerandmore.net/​


----------



## hennchen (31 Dezember 2011)

daraufhin hab ich ihm geantwortet dass es zeugen gibt, dass sie NICHT telefoniert hat und ich mir rechtliche schritte vorbehalte.

da kam dann als antwort:

Sehr geehrte Frau ,
wir können keine Telefonverbindungen auf die Rechnung setzen. Dies kann nur Ihr Mobilfunkvertragspartner.
MFG
F.


----------



## hennchen (31 Dezember 2011)

soderla - hab aus Spass nochmal bei 44444 angerufen "die von IHnen gewählte Rufnummer ist nicht vollständig". Herrlich. somit ging grad folgende mail an Herrn F. (den man auch schon hier aus anderen Foren kennt....)

Sehr geehrter Herr F.,

da Sie hier als Drittanbieter auftreten, wende ich mich - auch nach Rücksprache mit meinem Mobilfunkanbieter - an Sie. Weil Sie angeblich eine Leistung erbracht haben (was unter Zeugen aber nicht passiert ist). Und deseiteren ist der absolute Witz, dass - wenn ich jetzt die 44444 anrufe - ich die Ansage erhalte "die von Ihnen gewählte Rufnummer ist nicht vollständig.

Somit ist das ganze definitiv nicht sauber und ich bitte Sie nochmals um Gutschrift.

mfg


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Dezember 2011)

Die Namen müssen gelöscht werden! Deiner und seiner. Machen wohl gleich die Mods, keine Sorge. Ist S.F. evtl. derselbe S.F., der bei Vodafone für Geschäftskundenmarketing verantwortlich ist/war? Mal graben...

Ich vermute, dass 44444 zu handy.de gehört und dass du dort richtig bist. War mein Fehler, scheint aber auch andere zu verwirren...


----------



## hennchen (31 Dezember 2011)

und gleich wieder ne antwort bekommen - der typ arbeitet nichtmal an silvester:


Sehr geehrter Herr F.,
gerne nehme ich die Kulanzgutschrift an. Allerdings WEISS ich dass mein Kind nicht die Nummer gewählt hat. Da es ein Prepaid Handy ist, gehen die Kosten sofort runter.
mfg


*Von:* "[email protected]" <[email protected]>
*An:* 
*Gesendet:* 18:02 Samstag, 31.Dezember 2011
*Betreff:* Re: anruf bei 44444 
Sehr geehrte Frau ,
ich würde ja gerne glauben das Ihr Kind aus versehen die 44444 gewählt hat,
dann machen wir gerne eine Kulanzgutschrift. Aber wenn Sie die Mobilfunkabrechnung anzweifeln - wo schon der heutige angebliche - "nicht Anruf"  verzeichnet ist dann gehen Sie bitte Ihre rechtlichen Schritte....


----------



## hennchen (31 Dezember 2011)

hi aka

ok die werden die namen dann löschen  aber herr f. ist schon bei dem anderen thread gefallen den du mir geschickt hattest.. nu schaumerma was passiert....


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Dezember 2011)

Weißt Du, was ein header ist?
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/EMailHeader

Mich würde interessieren, wo die Mail abgeschickt wurde.


----------



## hennchen (31 Dezember 2011)

ne keeeene Ahnung....


----------



## hennchen (31 Dezember 2011)

ah ok... ne da kann ich nix rauslesen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Dezember 2011)

Dazu müsstest Du im Mailprogramm die Einstellungen ändern. Is ok, lass sein, spielt keine Rolle. Ich muß jetzt weg, Neujahrsfeier 
sonst gibt's Ehekrise


----------



## hennchen (31 Dezember 2011)

oh jessas - nu aber! guten Rutsch und DANKE


----------



## hennchen (31 Dezember 2011)

neuester Stand:

Die Buchung hat Ihr Mobilfunkvertragspartner gemacht, weil Sie telefoniert haben.  


partner & more AG
General-Guisan-Strasse 6
CH-6303 Zug
[email protected] 


Am 31.12.2011 um 18:15 schriebi:

also - irgendwie wurden die 8,75 € von der karte abgebucht. wie auch immer. wie können wir das leidige thema dann lösen? 
*Von:*  
Wir können weder eine Preypaid Karte belasten bzw. Gutschreiben
<pm-weblogo.jpg>

partner & more AG
General-Guisan-Strasse 6
CH-6303 Zug
[email protected]


----------



## hennchen (31 Dezember 2011)

und jetzt wird herr f. richtig pampig:

meine antwort an ihn:
ok. dann müss ich wohl doch leider anders vorgehen - was ich persönlich sehr schade finde bei einem thema, welches in diversen foren bereits intensiv bearbeitet wurde und immer wieder ihr unternehmen darin vorkam.
ja, die nummer steht in der wahlliste.
nein, es wurde NICHT telefoniert (unter zeugen)
und: wenn ich jetzt anrufe bekomme ich die ansage "die von IHnen gewählte rufnummer ist nicht vollständig"
ja, ich habe mich bereits an meinen mobilfunkanbieter gewandt, der verwies mich an sie.
und: wenn sie angeblich keine prepaidkarten belasten können - warum ist es dann doch geschehen? für den Mobilfunkanbieter sind sie ein Drittanbieter.
wegen 8,75eu weitere schritte gehen zu müssen finde ich zwar schade - aber hier gehts mir ums prinzig weil ich das eine abzocke und einen betrug empfinde telefonate zu belasten, die nicht geführt wurden.
ich bin gespannt welche rufnummer ich morgen im evn online finde.
mit freundlichen grüssen

*Von:* 
*Gesendet:* 18:21 Samstag, 31.Dezember 2011
*Betreff:* Re: anruf bei 44444 
Dann reklamieren Sie es bei Ihrem Vertragspartner,
wir haben nicht mit Ihrem Telefon telefoniert.
Schauen Sie mal unter Wahlwiederholung im Telefon....


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Januar 2012)

um welche Nummer geht's denn nun? 44444 oder 444444?
In der Vodafone-Liste, Stand 15.12.2011 - da steht die 44444 nicht drin.
444444 ist P&M

Bei E-Plus wiederum gibt es keine 444444 - und die 44444 gehört Bertelsmann bzw. deren Scheichfreunden.
http://premiumdienste.eplus.de/kodex.asp
(Bei E-Plus gibt's Partner&More gar nicht - was soll das überhaupt sein? Bei Vodafone-SIMs voreingestellt und keiner weiß, wer das ist? Das ist von Vodafone sehr undurchsichtig. Ist ja fast wie damals bei Arcor *kleinerwitz*)

O2 hat eine Liste auf der aktuellen Seite (Stand September 2011?)
http://www.o2online.de/nw/support/mobilfunk/account/rechnung/auskunft/index.html
(44444 = arvato, 444444 gibt es nicht)

Dafür steht 44444 bei O2/Telefonica in der "Beispielrechnung" (aus 2008)


> 17.01.2008 SMS Abo 44444/O2 Germany Standard 15 Min 0,1234


 
Für 44444 gab's immer wieder seltsame Werbeaktionen, wie hier:
http://koeln-bonn.business-on.de/sms-essen-gehen-sparen-5mal4-de-_id32968.html


> wenn sie einen Restaurantbesuch planen oder spontan vor einem Lokal stehen, das mit dem markanten grünen 5mal4-Aufkleber wirbt, umgehend zum Handy greifen und an die „44444“ SMSen. Als Text genügen die Worte „Gutschein Restaurantname“. Stattet man etwa einem bekannten Griechen am Deutzer Kennedyufer einen Besuch ab, tippt man „Gutschein Oasis“ ins Handy, ab an 5 mal die 4 und das zweite Hauptgericht gibt es gratis.


 
Fazit: Für einen Normalsterblichen ist nicht zu klären, was das alles bedeuten soll...

Übrigens
Klar, Dein Mobilfunkprovider belastet die Prepaidkarte, richtig. Ebenso richtig:
1) Es gibt einen Kodex (aber die Schweizer gehören offenbar nicht zu denen, die sich freiwillig daran halten)
*edit: Sorry, das stimmt nicht!*


> Wir haben uns dem Verhaltenskodex für Premiumdienste in der Mobilkommunikation unterworfen. Wir werden durch die Bundesnetzagentur kontrolliert und haben uns den Regularien von PhonePayPlus angeschlossen.


je regrette!

2) Bei Unregelmäßigkeiten mit Premium SMS verweisen die Provider an die Inhalteanbieter. Aber das hast Du den Schweizern ja schon mitgeteilt


Wer ist denn Dein/Euer Provider?

Angeblich soll man über "STATUS" an 44444 herausfinden können, ob da irgendwelche Sachen abgebucht werden.

siehe hier
http://www.handy.de/pages/aboinfos/

schreibe diesen seltsamen Schweizern mal, ob sie überhaupt für die 44444 zuständig sind und warum ihre Nummern außer bei Vodafone nirgends zu finden sind. Ach ja: Und frage den Herrn S.F., ob er bei Vodafone tätig war. Mir kommen diese Schweizer spanisch vor.

ach ja:
http://www.partnerandco.com/impressum.html
?
http://www.coolwhois.com/d/partnerandco.com
?

Meine Vodafone-SIM-Karte schmeiße ich bei nächster Gelegenheit in den Müll. Da ist sie in meinen Augen besser aufgehoben als in meinem Handy. Das ist meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Januar 2012)

Ah, ich habe da noch etwas gefunden... Diese Schweizer Global-was-weiß-ich-Dingens sind tatsächlich schon seit 4 Jahren im Geschäft! Sie wurden auch bereits 2007 hier im Forum erwähnt. War etwas schwer zu finden 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/spam-von-3311.21476/

Wenn Vodafone solchen Firmen die Standards gibt für Vodafone-SIM-Karten, dann braucht man sich nicht mehr wundern. Das muß ich mal dem H.G. stecken...


----------



## hennchen (2 Januar 2012)

hallo aka - jetzt wirds richtig spannend.....

auf dem handy meiner tochter ist die 44444 (also 5x die 4) angezeigt. auf dem EVN taucht jetzt die 127 44444 auf.

hinter 44444 steckt definitiv die Firma amano mobile / Partner & more. hinter der 127 44444 allerdings die Firma premium solutions gmbh. unter der hotline die mir mein anbieter (nettokom) gegeben hat, die angeblich mo-so 9-17 uhr erreichbar ist kommt immer nur die ansage "bitte rufen Sie zu unseren Geschäftszeiten an).

herr F. aus der Schweiz wurde zum Schluss extrem pampig.

Interessant ist allerdings warum auf dem EVN eine andere Nummer ist als auf dem handydisplay in der rufnummernliste.


ich komm ned weiter und bin völlig hilflos.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Januar 2012)

Es gibt eine "Premium Solutions GmbH" in München, die gehörte früher zu SKY. Welche Nummer ist das denn?
--
Nöö, falsch, die heißen Premium Media Solutions. Hmm.


----------



## hennchen (2 Januar 2012)

01805-671760


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Januar 2012)

Danke

Dann ist es

PS Premiumsolutions GmbH
Schwertstr. 109
47799 Krefeld
Seltsam, ich habe eine uralte E-Pkus-Liste - da stehen die drin, aber ohne zugehärige Premium-SMS oder Kurzwahl

???

Heute abend schau ich weiter

ah, neuer Sitz

15.12.2008

PS Premiumsolutions GmbH, Krefeld, (Am Eisenberg 24, 56154 Boppard).


Den Namen eines GFs habe ich diese Tage schon mal irgendwo gelesen, Firma ursprünglich aus Köln. Muß ich mal nachsehen.


----------



## hennchen (2 Januar 2012)

herrlich da findest ja nix und gar nix im internet drüber.aber wie kann das sein dass dem handy meiner tochter ist die 44444 (also 5x die 4) angezeigt. auf dem EVN taucht jetzt die 127 44444 auf.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Januar 2012)

die Adresse in Boppard könnte ein Mailingservice sein (an dieser Adresse gibt es zumindest einen)

Darum geht's ja: Geld fließt, aber Verantwortlichkeiten werden verscharrt. Zum Wohle der Provider, die daran mitverdienen.

Und wenn es so wäre, dass 44444 in einem anderen Netz etwas ganz anderes ist, dann wird auch damit eine Falle gestellt. Ist aber in Deinem Fall erst einmal egal.

(0172=Vodafone, 17244444 = Kurzwahl 44444 im Netz von Vodafone?)
(könnte eben etwas anderes sein als 44444 in anderen Netzen)

(ooops, du schreibst 127 44444 - bist Du sicher?)


----------



## hennchen (2 Januar 2012)

hm.... und was mach ich jetzt? nettokom sagt sie haben nixdamit zu tun weil es ein drittanbieter sei.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Januar 2012)

Erst mal etwas Hintergrund:

RheinMail Service Boppard GmbH, Boppard (Am Eisenberg 22-24, 56154 Boppard), HRB 7181 ist in Insolvenz gegangen (14.10.2008)

RheinMail GmbH, Boppard, Am Eisenberg 24, 56154 Boppard (*HRB 21356*) gibt es noch

Geschäftsführer: D..., I...., Mönchengladbach, *......1952; Fl..., W., Krefeld, *....1937; Sch... D...., Neuss, *......1967, jeweils einzelvertretungsberechtigt mit der Befugnis im Namen der Gesellschaft mit sich im eigenen Namen oder als Vertreter eines Dritten Rechtsgeschäfte abzuschließen. Nicht mehr Geschäftsführer: T..., J..., Düsseldorf, *.....1967.

PS Premiumsolutions GmbH, Krefeld (Schwertstr. 109, 47799 Krefeld)
Geschäftsführer: Geschäftsführer: D..., I..., Mönchengladbach, *....1952; Fl..., W..., Krefeld, *....1937; T..., J..., Düsseldorf, *....1967
jetzt: (jetzt AG Koblenz *HRB 21356*)


Damit ist das also schon mal geklärt. Neue Anschrift: Am Eisenberg 24, 56154 Boppard
Im "Europark Fichtenhain" in Krefeld gab's noch mehr Firmen dieser Leute, offenbar Offset-Druck.

http://www.rheinmail.de/impressum/index.php

Das ist dieselbe Firma:
RheinMail GmbH (alt: PS Premiumsolutions GmbH) , 56154 Boppard (alt: Krefeld)

Für Leute, die nicht meinen Hang haben, solch ein Chaos zu durchsuchen, würde ich die Firma als nicht auffindbar bezeichnen... Das ist Teil des Spiels...


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Januar 2012)

hennchen schrieb:


> und was mach ich jetzt? nettokom sagt sie haben nixdamit zu tun weil es ein drittanbieter sei.


 
Lies das:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/handy-drittanbieter-ist-nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.34844/

PS: Ist die Nummer nun 127 44444 oder 172 44444?

Und nettokom hat gesagt, dies sei die PS Premiumsolutions GmbH?


Übrigens: Bei nettokom ist Dein Vertragspartner "blau Mobilfunk". Lies mal:


> Über uns
> Die blau Mobilfunk GmbH mit Sitz in Hamburg wurde im Sommer 2005 von M. O., Th. R. und D. F. als erster unabhängiger Mobilfunkdiscounter gegründet. Schon 1999 hatten die drei Gründer erfolgreich zusammen gearbeitet und das Mobilfunkportal handy.de entwickelt und etabliert. Nach dem Verkauf an den Bertelsmann-Konzern im Jahr 2002 firmiert Europas größter Dienstleister für Mobile Entertainment heute als arvato mobile.


Quelle: http://www.blaumobilfunk.de/ueber-blau.html

Kann es sein, dass in dem Handy (oder in der SIM-Karte) irgendwelche Kurzwahlen eingespeichert sind? Denn 44444 ist ja handy.de
Ich finde das erstaunlich. Schaut mal ins Adressbuch...

(blau gehört heute zur Mutter von E-Plus, der KPN)


----------



## hennchen (2 Januar 2012)

na servus. also auf gut deutsch gesagt froh sein dass es nur ein kleiner betrag war.... was für eine frechheit.....


----------



## hennchen (2 Januar 2012)

> PS: Ist die Nummer nun 127 44444 oder 172 44444?


 
127 44444


Und nettokom hat gesagt, dies sei die PS Premiumsolutions GmbH?

ja. haben sie.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Januar 2012)

von der blau.de-Seite



> Auf meinem EVN sind Premium-SMS und/oder Infodienste zu sehen. Wie bekomme ich Infos zu den Anbietern?
> Klingeltöne, Handyspiele, Chats, Telefonauskünfte und andere Dienste werden in der Regel über Premium-SMS oder Sonderrufnummern abgerechnet.
> Sollten Sie in Ihrem Einzelverbindungsnachweis Einträge wie "Premium-SMS" oder "Infodienst" finden und sie nicht nachvollziehen können, sollten Sie sich direkt an den Anbieter des Dienstes wenden.
> 
> ...


 
Verlinkt wird zu E-Plus
http://premiumdienste.eplus.de/index.asp

-->
http://www.eplus-gruppe.de/Ueber_un...raucher-_und_Jugendschutz.asp#Premium-Dienste

Da kommt bei 44444 arvato - was erzählen die denn eigentlich? Oder wissen die bereits, an wen arvato ggf. vermietet hat?

Wenn man als Anbieter "PS Premiumsolutions" angibt, kommt die Firma, aber keine zugeordnete Premium-SMS-Nummer. Auch bei den angebotenen Nummern ist 12744444 nicht dabei

Die haben Dir die falsche Auskunft gegeben - Merkst Du was? Du wirst verarscht


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Januar 2012)

Ich würde mich mal an Deine örtliche Zeitung wenden und die sollen hier mal mitlesen, wie schwierig es selbst für alte Hasen ist, überhaupt rauszukriegen, wer das Geld kassiert hat.


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 Januar 2012)

Nach wie vor würde ich es für das Beste halten, die blau-Karte zu entfernen und sich eine neue Prepaid-Karte zu besorgen. Aldi-talk bietet z.Zt. günstige Karten an (Mobilfunkbetreiber: E-plus).
Auch Simplytel ist recht günstig. Ich weiß, das gehört zu Drillisch! Aber ich bin seit 2005 bei denen und hatte noch nicht den geringsten Grund, zu wechseln. Und wenn ich mal eine Frage hatte, wurde die schnellstmöglich beantwortet. Simplytel arbeitet mit O 2. Der Prepaidbereich von Simplytel firmiert unter maxxim.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Januar 2012)

Mein Abzockerarchiv ist nicht repräsentativ, aber simplytel hat 0 Treffer  Muß ich mir glatt auch überlegen, vodafone will ich ja wegschmeißen...
die blau-Karte würde ich auch wegschmeißen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Januar 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> die blau-Karte würde ich auch wegschmeißen.


Vorsicht mit dem wegschmeißen! Viele Provider/Betreiber wollen die Karte zurück, andernfalls sie (lt. AGB) bis zu 50 Euronen Kartenkaution kassieren!


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Januar 2012)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Vorsicht mit dem wegschmeißen! Viele Provider/Betreiber wollen die Karte zurück


[loriotmodus]ach[/loriotmodus] Aber ich muß nicht zusätzlich für die Atemluftaufnahme während des Telefonierens zahlen?
Im Ernst: Danke für den Hinweis, das wusste ich nicht. Steht da auch drin, wie ich die Karte zum Provider zurück bekomme? Unfrei per Luftpost via Usbekistan, wäre das ok?


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Januar 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Steht da auch drin, wie ich die Karte zum Provider zurück bekomme? Unfrei per Luftpost via Usbekistan, wäre das ok?


Bei Simply wird nach Kündigung z.B. ein Kartenpfand von 29,65 Euro erhoben, sofern die Karte nicht innerhalb von 3 Wochen nach Vertragsende an Simply zurückgesandt wird.
Viele andere Provider haben diese Klausel ebenfalls in ihren AGB bzw. die Preise hierfür in den Tarifbestimmungen für sonstige Dienste.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Januar 2012)

> Ihre SIM-Karte dürfen Sie nur behalten, wenn Vodafone die Karte nicht zurückverlangt. Ansonsten müssen Sie diese zurückschicken.


ich hab da doch nur ne Prepaid. Dann schmeiß ich sie halt in meine Schreibtischschublade. Ist fast wie in die Mülltonne


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 Januar 2012)

Interessante Entscheidung zu "Nichtnutzungsgebühr" (was es nicht alles gibt!) und "Simkarten-Pfand":

http://www.onlinekosten.de/forum/showthread.php?t=135865


----------

